# X-Server hängt sich auf

## Rikyu

Ich habe ab und zu das sich der Xfree Server aufhängt sprich nichts geht mehr ausser das der Mauszeiger sich noch bewegt  :Sad: 

Kann das am Zusammenspiel des NVidia Treibers mit dem Gentoo-Kernel liegen ?

Unter SuSe 8.0 läuft mein Rechner mit dem NVidia Treiber stabill.

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## Beforegod

Kommt darauf an ob sich der XFree Server bei bestimmten Sachen aufhängt oder "einfach mal so".

Es könnte sein das Du diese Problem 'gentoo-sources + nvidia' hast. 

Evt. wäre es aber auch hilfreich zu wissen welchen AGP Treiber Du verwendest?

Solltest Du den AGPart Treiber verwenden versuch (falls er als Modul geladen wurde) den NVidia Treiber und umgekehrt. Es lässt sich leider nich Pauschal sagen, wie man das Problem lösen kann.

Aber das Thema wurde schonmal in "Desktop Environments" besprochen. Hier der Link

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=7974&highlight=agpart

Cheers,

BeforeGod

----------

## Rikyu

jo danke da steht ja einiges zu dem thema drin, da habe ich heute Abend  einiges zum ausprobieren.  :Very Happy: 

Gruß Rikyu

----------

## citizen428

Falls du einen AMD Prozessor hast versuch mal bei GRUB deinem Kernel als Startoption mem=nopentium mitzugeben.

Bei einigen Leuten (nicht Gentoo spezifisch) hat daß Probleme mit X und NVidia Treibern beseitigt.

http://www.uwsg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0203.1/1063.html

[edit:]

Vielleicht nicht ganz das Richtige für dich, denn besagter Lösungsvorschlag richtet sich eigentlichg gegen Systemfrierer beim Wechsel X-Textkonsole. Aber falls sonst nichts klappt kannst du ja darauf mal zurückkommen.

----------

